# L'Iraqette



## scorpio8

What does L'Iraqette mean or where is it?


----------



## Auryn

Could you please give some context? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## lainyn

Could it be a bad way of say "l'Irakienne" ?
As in, a woman who is from Iraq?


----------



## scorpio8

The only information I have is:

L'Iraqette is French for a location
The best English translation I have is: Iraqette

I still have no clue as to where or what it is though - I have search numerous sources.




			
				Auryn said:
			
		

> Could you please give some context? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## scorpio8

The only information I have is:

L'Iraqette is French for a location
The best English translation I have is: Iraqette

I still have no clue as to where or what it is though - I have search numerous sources.





			
				lainyn said:
			
		

> Could it be a bad way of say "l'Irakienne" ?
> As in, a woman who is from Iraq?


----------



## sophievm

Do you have an entire sentence or paragraph involving this word ?


----------



## scorpio8

No - I can not use it in a sentence - unsure of the context.

It may be a twist on words or misspelled

L'Iraqtte
Iraqette
Liraquette
Libra Arquette






			
				sophievm said:
			
		

> Do you have an entire sentence or paragraph involving this word ?


----------



## fetchezlavache

well but is it from a song, from an article in a newspaper, from a sentence someone wrote to you ? or have you just heard it ? if so, where ? any bit of info can (hopefully ) help us help you !!


----------



## sophievm

As this word doesn't exist, the question is : where do you have it from ???


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Scorpio8,

It seems difficult to admit this word as a French word for several reasons. Look:

- In French, the letter "q" must be followed by a "u" (unless the sound is not qû, like in piqûre, for instance). So, Iraquette should sound better.
- The French spelling for the country spelled "Iraq" in English is "Irak". Hence, "irakienne" for an Iraqi woman.
- Yes, you are right, it is impossible to find any trace of this word somewhere!



Thus, I suggest there must be a mistake somewhere or the word is the English Iraqette = woman from Iraq, see link below:

http://tsrightdominion.blogspot.com/2004/12/with-all-different-types-of.html


----------



## sophievm

Or maybe it's a bad pronunciation of "IraqGate" by a French speaking journalist


----------



## scorpio8

Where I got it from, was from a friend who I do puzzles and word games with.  The clues she gave me were: 

Her user name/e-mail she uses: Libra Arquette and oftens uses Liraquette

So - she asked me if I could find the meaning of Liraquette?  I could not find that word anywhere.

The hint I got was that it was French and that it was a location.

I was thinking it may be from a French book or novel or and ancient place.location?

Liraquette
L'Iraquette
Iraqette


----------



## beri

maybe a pun for Iraqi female tennis player?


----------



## fetchezlavache

scorpio8 said:
			
		

> Where I got it from, was from a friend who I do puzzles and word games with.  The clues she gave me were:
> 
> Her user name/e-mail she uses: Libra Arquette and oftens uses Liraquette
> 
> So - she asked me if I could find the meaning of Liraquette?  I could not find that word anywhere.
> 
> The hint I got was that it was French and that it was a location.
> 
> I was thinking it may be from a French book or novel or and ancient place.location?
> 
> Liraquette
> L'Iraquette
> Iraqette



awwwwwwww i'm so sorry that doesn't ring any bell at all...


----------



## julieb01

Et li raquette de tennis .... !?!


----------



## RODGER

So Scorpio, to resume, you tell us it is french for a location, but you have no context, no source, is it a place in France ? You must have a source, who gave you this word ? Are you amenable to torture ?

Rodger


----------



## sophievm

Lit-raquette ?
L'IRA quête ?


----------



## scorpio8

It may be L'IRA quete - what does that mean?


----------



## scorpio8

If you read abaove - you will see that this is a word that a friend sent me asking if I could find the meaning or location - that is all I have.  I searched 100s of places before coming here.  I wish I had more.




			
				RODGER said:
			
		

> So Scorpio, to resume, you tell us it is french for a location, but you have no context, no source, is it a place in France ? You must have a source, who gave you this word ? Are you amenable to torture ?
> 
> Rodger


----------



## sophievm

IRA is IRA
The verb "quêter" means "to quest" (I mean to beg), it's mostly used for the "denier du culte" which is a quest in roman catholic churches.


----------



## Agnès E.

IRA => location : Ireland
Quête : comes from the verb "quêter" = collect money

Could be French humour from your friend...


----------



## sophievm

Maybe the solution to this enigma is an Irish church in France ?


----------



## Agnès E.

I must confess I like the combination of Irak (location) and raquette (tennis), both existing French words :

L'Irak-raquette = Liraquette


----------



## sophievm

Or the combination "l'IRA-rackette" (racketter has become a French word)


----------



## scorpio8

An Irish church in France?  I do not understand.





			
				sophievm said:
			
		

> Maybe the solution to this enigma is an Irish church in France ?


----------



## gweched

Et s'il s'agissait d'un anagramme ? Libra Arquette, ça fait aussi "brail quartet"...
en espérant que ça fasse avancer les choses...


----------



## fetchezlavache

*une* anagramme gweched !


----------



## la grive solitaire

gweched said:
			
		

> Et s'il s'agissait d'un anagramme ? Libra Arquette, ça fait aussi "brail quartet"...
> en espérant que ça fasse avancer les choses...



J'y ai pensé moi aussi, ainsi qu'au verlan, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à le déchiffrer.


----------



## gweched

Hum... Merci fetchezlavache... je me relirai la prochaine fois... 

Pour Libra Arquette, je pensai aussi au signe astrologique... ne pourrait-on pas en savoir un peu plus sr cette personne pour t'aider à percer ce mystère ?

gweched, qui adore les jeux de mots de ce genre


----------



## sophievm

A propos du genre féminin d'anagramme (j'avoue, je suis allée vérifier parce que ça me troublait) : pourquoi est-ce féminin alors que les autres mots en -gramme sont masculins ?


----------

